
Machiavelli 2.0 — The Fundamentals of Network Society - h34t
http://hir.harvard.edu/machiavelli-20
======
eegilbert
If you have the time and interest, check out _The Wealth of Networks_ by
Yochai Benkler. It's a much better and thoughtful piece—and of course, much
longer.

------
rabbitonrails
tl;dr?

~~~
JanezStupar
Hard to read incoherent self serving rambling which insults the name of
Machiavelli.

~~~
salemh
[http://www.unt.edu/honors/eaglefeather/2007_Issue/kniatt6.sh...](http://www.unt.edu/honors/eaglefeather/2007_Issue/kniatt6.shtml)
"Machiavelli’s The Prince as a Satire: An Exploratory Look at Machiavelli’s
Works to Determine His True Political Inclinations"

~~~
JanezStupar
Wonderful, thank you very much.

I love Discourses - it is some of most insightful and inspiring writings ever.
I feel sad for people who just read The Prince and then dedicated their career
towards analyzing Machiavelli's motives and tarnishing the name of Nicollo,
while in reality making fools of themselves.

For the record: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2095855>

Also as a shameless plug, I have realized that The Prince is a tongue in cheek
piece even before reading The Discourses.

